# Questions about North Carolina gun laws



## redfang (Nov 18, 2004)

I may be moving to North Carolina soon and wondered if anyone knew particulars of NC's gun laws.


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 20, 2004)

I personally have no idea.  run a search for N.C. gun laws and you should be able to find the state penal-code. www.packing.org is also a good place to look.


----------



## redfang (Nov 21, 2004)

Yeah, I'll search.  I was just hoping maybe there would be someone from NC on forums that could save me the minute.  I'll check out your link.  Thanks


----------



## redfang (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes I found the information I wanted.  Thank you.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 21, 2004)

Never mind.  Kenpotex said the same thing--I supplied the same link and saw it had already been done.  I edited this as duplicate information is not needed.

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 22, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Never mind.  Kenpotex said the same thing--I supplied the same link and saw it had already been done.  I edited this as duplicate information is not needed.
> 
> - Ceicei


great minds think alike huh?


----------



## still learning (Nov 26, 2004)

Hello, We are one big country, one America. Each state can make their own laws. Guns regulations in each state are so different from each other. Does this make any sense? Hope the laws in North Coralina meet your needs......Aloha


----------



## pakua (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm just guessing, but it's probably something like: _Guns are compulsory_


----------

